
The Two Cultures and the Scientific Revolution - julianpye
http://www.age-of-the-sage.org/scientist/snow_two_cultures.html
======
julianpye
This is quite related to the discussion on the Farm Hall accounts. Politics
vs. science.

In his speech Snow suggested that western societies typically had ruling
classes composed principally of humanities graduates who were effectively ill-
equipped to appreciate what science had to offer. Snow identified three key
menaces arising from the existence of nuclear weapons, over-population, and
the gap between rich and poor nations as pressing instances of where "literary
intellectuals" who in Snow's view were "natural luddites" failed to see that
solutions might come from "natural scientists" who, again in Snow's view, held
"the future in their bones"

